# 7w6 3w2 9w1 traits???



## ENFP_of_Pasta (Aug 30, 2011)

Ooopsie... I accidentally posted this in the ENFP forum, so here's my repost! What would be traits of someone who has enneagrams, in order of dominance: 7w6 3w2 9w1 combination? Thanks you!


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

9w1 myself
well put these two together and figure it out - it means you are not just one type distinctively - the interference of one of the other types is very strong. Most people have that wing only and few more types who are very high in scores. We are all combination of 4 or 5 types maybe 
For 9w1 I would say it's someone with rational and down to earth ways and artistic, peaceful ways as well 
3w2 - well 3 is achiever and 2 is helper - for me both types like to be appreciated a lot - they like to be praised and see that people appreciate their hard work or help - so they go together 
7w6 - well 7 is more of hesitant then 6 - so I believe 6 gives 7 some kind of a balance to be more affirm with his decisions 

this is improvised description by the way Xd


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

from KCF:



> 379
> You all report the need to be upbeat, positive and easygoing...but you want to make a difference and be a part of something meaningful. You are all embracing and look for the good in people and the gold and the end of the rainbow. You are ...good at mediating problems but prefer to avoid negativity and negative situations.
> 
> One Enneagram friend with the 379 Tritype said that she was a rainbow person. I liked this term as all of the 379s report that it feels uncomfortable to be negative. This Tritype that feels it is important to be upbeat. One 379 said down feelings and negativity feel like acid rain. Another said ...she is solar powered and needed the energy from the sun and positive encounters.
> ...


socionics.ws - View topic - fauvre tritype archetypes descriptions


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

How the Enneagram Personality System Works - here also
How the Enneagram Personality System Works - here too

for better understanding of how system works


----------



## ENFP_of_Pasta (Aug 30, 2011)

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> 9w1 myself
> well put these two together and figure it out - it means you are not just one type distinctively - the interference of one of the other types is very strong. Most people have that wing only and few more types who are very high in scores. We are all combination of 4 or 5 types maybe
> For 9w1 I would say it's someone with rational and down to earth ways and artistic, peaceful ways as well
> 3w2 - well 3 is achiever and 2 is helper - for me both types like to be appreciated a lot - they like to be praised and see that people appreciate their hard work or help - so they go together
> ...


 Yes, I'm very contradicting.  Like one day I dress in all black, the naxt all pink. Or one day I'm feeling very emotionally supportive, the next I drop it, etc.


----------



## ENFP_of_Pasta (Aug 30, 2011)

aestrivex said:


> from KCF:
> 
> 
> 
> socionics.ws - View topic - fauvre tritype archetypes descriptions


Thanks! This was really accurate! XD


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

ENFP_of_Pasta said:


> Yes, I'm very contradicting.  Like one day I dress in all black, the naxt all pink. Or one day I'm feeling very emotionally supportive, the next I drop it, etc.


there you go then 
lol you got socionics up there XD it's cool


----------



## Heavy (Jun 16, 2010)

Like vaseline....a 9w1 fix has apology for the space they take up, and the 3w2 fix has a consistent image of a winner. and 9w1/3w2 reinforce self-improvement. 

so with 7w6-9w1-3w2 expect a lotta social polish and good showmanship...somebody who accentuates the positive in anything...and is savvy at working the collective for own benefit.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

This tritype is me


----------

